# Has anyone had a Mini that wouldn't...



## MyMiniGal (Apr 24, 2013)

I was wondering, if anyone here, has had a mini that just wouldn't become cart trained, no matter what? I'm not thinking my Mini will be that way, was just curious.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Apr 24, 2013)

I have known one or two who were not mentally fit to be driven. They were too claustrophobic about the shafts, too easily stressed and frightened by the big bad world and just weren't trustworthy as driving horses. I have also known one who was in a serious wreck and never drove again but in the case of that horse its possible that a more experienced trainer than the owner might have been able to work the horse thro it (or maybe not??? hard to be sure) .


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 24, 2013)

_I've heard first-hand of one. _

_My own experience has shown me that some, though they will work in harness, are not reliable and safe. Their brains just don't work that way. They are a challenge and can drain one's self-confidence._


----------



## kaycee (Apr 24, 2013)

and some just need time to mature. i've had one that would not cooperate until he was 5-6 years old and then drove like a dream. and was a gelding all that time.


----------



## targetsmom (Apr 25, 2013)

We have one...our first mini Cowboy. He is very spooky and also claustrophobic. He ground drives just fine and someone else might be able to hook him to a cart but I would not trust him. After almost 9 years (and a successful show career) he will still bolt on the lead if he is frightened and get away from his handler. He was also not willing to accept our shaft substitute broom handles, which we use a training step to make sure they WILL accept the feel of the shafts against their sides.

I wonder if our boy is related to Reignmakers? Our is 3/8 Rowdy by blood. We think we know how Rowdy got his name.


----------



## MyMiniGal (Apr 25, 2013)

Thank you for your responses. I guess us newbie's, really need to realize, that just possibly, the mini we brought home, if not already trained to a cart, may possibly not work out. But there are so many other things to do with them. Your responses now have me wondering though. I've been told, that Halo is claustrophobic. Didn't know that when I bought her. But if you try to hug her, she doesn't like it. She loves to be petted and scratched.Only time will tell. Not going to cart train her for sometime. I want to get her to doing other things first. But I can see where a claustrophobic horse, would not be a good match, with a cart.


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Apr 25, 2013)

My little girl didn't like hugs either, still doesn't if she can get away from us.

We still hug her and hold her face, it is part of our desensitizing along with playing with her ears.

She is a wonderfull cart horse. She is also afraid of the dark and small places.

So halo may suprized you. Just keep working with her she is only a baby yet


----------



## targetsmom (Apr 25, 2013)

My experience (admittedly limited) is that a mini that has NEVER been trained to drive is more likely to turn into a nice, safe driving mini than one who was driven and has been in an accident.

If you read these responses carefully, you will see that most minis that were not good candidates for driving were spooky or otherwise had early on shown temperaments that were not suitable for driving. In our case for example, out of 10 minis old enough to train to drive, we successfully hooked 6 to a cart, 3 are still in training and should be hooked some day (one is awaiting a foal any moment), and only one "flunked out". And almost all of them are related to the one that didn't get hooked.


----------



## Foxhaven (Apr 25, 2013)

I have no idea if Legend will be suited to driving. I *think* he will... though ungelded he is extremely settled, biddable, and enjoys affection including my holding his head with my arm around his neck (about fell asleep when I was talking to the breeder in that position). This was even with mares in the next paddock. But that is not the same as enjoying a cart.

I guess my bottom line is, I enjoy him. If he enjoys driving and training, that will be wonderful. If he doesn't, we will stick to what he does enjoy.


----------



## MyMiniGal (Apr 25, 2013)

Very true...I just never thought, until it was said, about the claustrophobia, that could cause and issue. I haven't had Halo long enough, to know about spooking yet. I've seen her spook once, but her spook wasn't to flee, but just more a startle, head up thing. Yes, I have a long time, before I even get there. I'm thinking I may not even get to ground driving, until she is around 3, which is a whole other year. Just depends on how far along we are in our relationship. Not going to rush it. Want to do obstacles first. I can see where a horse, that has had an accident, could be a problem. They probably never forget.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Apr 25, 2013)

Just remember tho that claustrophobia is a different thing than just being suspicious of tight places. Many horses are tense and stressed initially by being 'trapped' (their opinion of being between shafts in some cases) between the shafts but with patient and kind training they come to realize there is no danger to it and relax. These horses may take a bit more time and care but they can become excellent driving horses. Knowing how you want to enjoy your driving horse makes a difference too. Some people want a very quiet and steady horse with out too much get up and go while others who want to use there horse in CDE type events or other faster paced driving want (even need) a hotter horse willing to pour it on when asked. Just because your horse is a bit more reactive doesn't mean they can never drive but perhaps if you won't enjoy driving that type of horse it is more a case of not driving for that whip. Sometimes its a matter of taste, not unlike the preference for a hot thoroughbred or spunky arab or a super quiet draft cross.


----------



## MyMiniGal (Apr 25, 2013)

Thank you..honestly, my thought right now, is I would want a slower horse. Which, Halo can be. She isn't one to really like moving her feet and asking her to do so, by using too much pressure causes her to act out. So we are working on slow things. She likes things more calm. When I asked this question, I was thinking more in the terms of a horse, that had never been trained to a cart, but refused to be trained. Just couldn't get them to that point. The claustrophobia issue is a good one, that I had never thought about. I can see where a horse like that, could possibly have a problem with the shafts, or even the harness. But even if my Mini, doesn't work out...there is so much other things to do with them. My trainer and I were talking about trick training today. She was showing me some things she does with her horses. So it is going to be fun!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm glad you have other ways to enjoy your girl




_ just in case_. But she _is_ very young and can't be judged too harshly if she is unsure about some things. I think you have the right idea to go slow, teach her many different things and just enjoy her.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Apr 26, 2013)

We had a mare that would have made an awesome driving horse- super mover and very pretty! But, she hated the cart, even to the point of bolting several times AND once got away with the cart and headed down the driveway and into the street! If it wasn't for our neighbor who got into his truck and literally turned her into a field where she finally stopped, who know what would have happened- she had been headed for the highway!

When I broke Sunny at three so I could show him in the Futurity, he really didn't like it.He tolerated it but you could see he was not happy. After that we moved to Texas, and he got year or so off. Hooked him up at 5, and it was like a totally different horse! He's now my been there, done that fella.


----------



## MyMiniGal (Apr 26, 2013)

Yes...can't judge Halo at all, with this, as we aren't even close to being there. I know I wouldn't even try to ground drive her yet, as my skills aren't there with training her, at all on top, of she is showing signs of needing to take things slow, in her life anyway. Field-of-Dreams, wow...that had to be scary. So glad that guy was there with his truck! Halo, is my first and only horse, and I can see where maturing age and mentally, can be an asset. Not only do they need to mature physically, but they need to "grow up" a bit too. Just like human children. I work in a preschool/daycare, and there is a huge difference in just a few months, to a year, on their maturity. Well, some of them anyway. LOL Some, I really feel for society.


----------



## Sandee (Apr 26, 2013)

Don't know her age but definitely working with her in all sorts of Other ways will help her. Just grooming, doing ground work (leading, teaching whoa etc), and eventually working on obstacles can increase her trust in you! That's THE most important part of training a horse. If they trust you as their leader then all else (worries, fears) will, generally, fade into the background.

Another thought, you need to have confidence in yourself for her to have trust/confidence in you.


----------



## MyMiniGal (Apr 26, 2013)

Yes, my confidence level isn't where it should be...not yet, anyway. It is getting better, and better. We will get there. She is still very young...not quite two yet. So we have lots of time to learn together.


----------

